# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Micropigmentation?

## El Jugo Buen0

I dont care if this sounds gay but has anyone had Micropigmentation a.k.a permanent makeup ever done? Because when I was 6 my mom slammed a metal door onto my face by accident and it destroyed my lips; I was rushed to a hospital where they did a decent job but the right side of my lip has basically no color now so it looks like i only have half a lip lol. Anyway, now I heard about this sh!t and I'm thinking maybe it can finally fix this for me. So can anybody give me some info, results, anything?

----------

